# Chapman Screenwriting vs. NYU Dramatic Writing?



## oliviaaa (Mar 31, 2020)

I got accepted into both Screenwriting at Chapman University and Dramatic Writing at NYU (yay!) but I'm super torn between the two. I'm leaning towards NYU because of their great reputation in the industry, large alumni network, and location in a city I love BUT Chapman has a great film school with closer proximity to LA so they might have a networking advantage. Although they have great facilities, I don't know if they can match NYU academically and quality-wise in terms of scripts as NYU is more selective. While I have the ability to pay for both, Chapman did give me a $20K scholarship which is another reason why I'm so conflicted.

If anyone that attends either of these programs could offer advice that would be great! Even if you don't go to either of these schools I'd love any input at all.


----------



## fugghetabahdit (Apr 1, 2020)

The $20k scholarship! Congrats!!!


----------



## jwel98 (Apr 1, 2020)

oliviaaa said:


> I got accepted into both Screenwriting at Chapman University and Dramatic Writing at NYU (yay!) but I'm super torn between the two. I'm leaning towards NYU because of their great reputation in the industry, large alumni network, and location in a city I love BUT Chapman has a great film school with closer proximity to LA so they might have a networking advantage. Although they have great facilities, I don't know if they can match NYU academically and quality-wise in terms of scripts as NYU is more selective. While I have the ability to pay for both, Chapman did give me a $20K scholarship which is another reason why I'm so conflicted.
> 
> If anyone that attends either of these programs could offer advice that would be great! Even if you don't go to either of these schools I'd love any input at all.





oliviaaa said:


> I got accepted into both Screenwriting at Chapman University and Dramatic Writing at NYU (yay!) but I'm super torn between the two. I'm leaning towards NYU because of their great reputation in the industry, large alumni network, and location in a city I love BUT Chapman has a great film school with closer proximity to LA so they might have a networking advantage. Although they have great facilities, I don't know if they can match NYU academically and quality-wise in terms of scripts as NYU is more selective. While I have the ability to pay for both, Chapman did give me a $20K scholarship which is another reason why I'm so conflicted.
> 
> If anyone that attends either of these programs could offer advice that would be great! Even if you don't go to either of these schools I'd love any input at all.


Congrats on getting accepted to two great programs! I have no personal connection to either one but it would be extremely hard for me to pass up going to NYU given how highly the film programs there are looked at and the success of many of their graduates.


----------



## Deborahevents (Feb 10, 2021)

oliviaaa said:


> I got accepted into both Screenwriting at Chapman University and Dramatic Writing at NYU (yay!) but I'm super torn between the two. I'm leaning towards NYU because of their great reputation in the industry, large alumni network, and location in a city I love BUT Chapman has a great film school with closer proximity to LA so they might have a networking advantage. Although they have great facilities, I don't know if they can match NYU academically and quality-wise in terms of scripts as NYU is more selective. While I have the ability to pay for both, Chapman did give me a $20K scholarship which is another reason why I'm so conflicted.
> 
> If anyone that attends either of these programs could offer advice that would be great! Even if you don't go to either of these schools I'd love any input at all.


May I ask where you decided to go? Would love any insight you are willing to share. Any suggestions even in the application process. Applying Fall 2021 for Fall 2022.


----------

